# Nicks off the scale 'results'



## Nick16 (21 Feb 2010)

hi, ive been testing my water every other day in my new 4x2x2 and the results have been shocking. 
I started off getting these....  (remained constant for just over a week)

1.5mg/l  = ammonia
1.5mg/l = Nitrite                                        
100mg/l = Nitrate
but the PH was around 7.5 

Now ive tested my water and there is a tiny tiny hint of ammonia but nothing like what im getting on the readings. Im doing roughly 60-70% W/C's every other day, and the tank contains no livestock (i dont dare put anything in of course!)   
im running 2 ex1200 filters, one standard media, the other standard media + zeolite and a small amount of purigen =(100g). one of the filters is already matured so this situation i was trying to avoid happening. 
I have about 100kg of eco complete substrate in the tank, 50% is new stuff. But i have put some filter mulm underneath it. 
Under that i have some osmocote NPK stuff. (little yellowy balls)

ive checked for dying plants, and there isnt any, checked for any random things in there like a dying critter that might have come in on the plants. 
All equipment/hardscape was cleaned before use. 

now, i tested the water yesterday and the levels had fallen slightly. 

0.3 mg/l = ammonia
0.35 mg/l = Nitrite
40 mg/l = Nitrate

again ammonia levels in tap water remained about the same. 

i know im basically going through a cycle, but im doing huge w/c's and not much is happening, and i have a mature filter as well.... 
im not putting any extra liquid ammonia into the water as the filter can feed off whats there at the moment. 
Ferts are about 3ml of TPN+ daily, due to 
a) my low plant mass
b) the can absorb some of the 'chemicals' i have! 

Lastly, ive wacked some bunched plants in to the tank about a week ago, which are growing fast!, but have had little impact again. 

Am i going to have to wait? 

Is this just New tank syndrome (leaching from the substrate and silicone)

what else can i do? 


cheers


----------



## Tom (21 Feb 2010)

If you have no livestock I would remove the zeolite asap and wait with no water changes. The filter will deal with any ammonia and nitrite you have left. Once you have 0 ammonia and 0 nitrite, do a small water change to lower the nitrates slightly and you are ready to stock with a few fish. 

All the zeolite is doing is preventing the filter from cycling as well as it should by binding all the ammonia. As you say, it's probably "new tank syndrome", but not from leaching. Just because it's new and the filter can't deal with the ammonia yet

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## Nick16 (21 Feb 2010)

right cheers. 

so if i take out the zeolite, and do a 50% W/C today il be okay. (i did a 70% one yesterday)


----------



## Tom (21 Feb 2010)

dont do any water changes to a new tank until you see no more ammonia or nitrite, as you will just prolong the cycle


----------



## Nick16 (21 Feb 2010)

'oh', well you learn something new everday. 

one less job to do today then!   

so wait until ammonia and nitrite disappear totally, or should i do say 1 50% change a week?


----------



## Tom (21 Feb 2010)

just wait for it all to go away before you change the water, then do say a 50% before you plan on introducing fish, then start regular changes from then onwards


----------



## Nick16 (21 Feb 2010)

right, thanks for your help.


----------



## Dave Spencer (21 Feb 2010)

As a keen user of Zeolite, I am going to have to totally disagree with the remarks about it preventing the filter from cycling. How can what is essentially filter media, charged with ammonia, be anything less than a perfect home for a developing nitrifying colony? Remove the Zeolite Nick, and you remove a fair amount of bacteria.

Keep the Zeolite, and it will also help in the fight against early algae issues.

Dave.


----------



## Tom (21 Feb 2010)

Does zeolite not collect and bind ammonia? Until it is "full", it will not work as bio media, and in a new tank it would be a setback to have zeolite while it is still cycling. It will just lower the amount of ammonia that is available to the filter, and prolong the cycle.

Tom


----------



## Dave Spencer (21 Feb 2010)

I understand what you are saying Tom. If you feel this was an issue, then just add the Zeolite as the last stage of filtration, giving the developing bacteria first dibs, which is pretty much what I do. Its primary use for me is to keep the ammonia low at the start of an immature tank, as part of a process for combatting the onset of any algae issues. I leave it in the filter once it is exhausted, and it becomes filter media.

Dave.


----------



## Nick16 (21 Feb 2010)

i have removed it for now. its only been in the filter for around 2 weeks now. im not having much luck with it in there, so i shall see if there is any differance without it.


----------



## Nick16 (26 Feb 2010)

an update. its now been 5 days with no water changes and i have removed the zeolite (it was soaked in a salty solution and now put in a bag ready for re use) 

my stats are: 

Ammonia = 0.55 mg/l
Nitrate = 3 mg/l  
Nitrite = 0.1 mg/l

so a clear improvement. 

but! do i carry on doing no w/c's for a little longer (waiting until ammonia is 0 and nitrite 0)
or do i do a water change (e.g 50%) 

any thoughts. 

ive never really cycled a tank, as i have always done a fish in cycle and so far never lost a fish. (touch wood) 
but, due to the size of this tank, and the large amount of substrate, i was unsure about leachings etc so i havent put any fish in. they are waiting in a 120L. 

also, been offered 5 fully grown denisonii barbs for Â£80. should i get them. (they are stunning fish!) thats Â£16 a fish.


----------



## Nick16 (28 Feb 2010)

ammonia and nitrites are even lower now. 
i am going to do a 50% W/C today, to reduce the nitrates. 

give me a shout if i REALLY should not be doing the W/C. 

its been over a week since my last one....


----------



## mr. luke (27 Jul 2010)

Dont do a water change.
There is 100% no need if you dont have an livestock, so its a waste of your time and it might stall the cycle again..
Leave it till your seeing 0ppm then do a 50% water change and add a few fish.


----------

